# C6 A6s from Audi Stand in Essen



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I spotted two C6s at the Audi stand while at Essen. The first was a dark brown metallic with brown leather segmentation inside. The second was an S-line Avant with large polished wheels (looked like A8 20-inchers, but forgot to check diameter) and titanium grille finish with black window trim.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: C6 A6s from Audi Stand in Essen ([email protected])*

More Audi, Lamborghini and SEAT pics here....
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall.../2005
An obscenely big gallery (over 1000 pics) can be found here...
http://www.thecarlounge.net/ga.../2005


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: C6 A6s from Audi Stand in Essen ([email protected])*

I *really* like that metallic brown.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: C6 A6s from Audi Stand in Essen (GLI_Man)*

I hear paint companies are saying it'll be the next big thing. Welcome back to the late '80s, early '70s. Maybe more realistically, all it took was Porsche making the interiors on the Carrera GT brown and we were all smitten.


----------



## gIzzE (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: C6 A6s from Audi Stand in Essen ([email protected])*

Isn't that Lava Grey? Looks like it to me. 
Love the sportback in it, see loads around and when you get alu roof rails and mirrors against it, it looks even better.


----------



## Mitglied (Oct 29, 2005)

If I had the money ...


----------



## kchika (Dec 22, 2005)

What colour is that Avant?


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: C6 A6s from Audi Stand in Essen (gIzzE)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

